# Does ADA As make a lot of dust like Flourite Substrate?



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Iam lookin for new substrate i had eco to start and my tank looked sooo good then i wanted to try somthing new and i used flourite and my tank want to hell for a few months now its doin better. I want to change the substrate again and wanted to know if the new ada as substrate make a lot of dust like flourite when you move around plants and use the scraper on the glass.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine doesn't, I got the normal size aquasoil and not the powder type.

But regardless of substrate if you have debris piled on your substrate it will float around in the water column when disturbed.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

I have normal medium size Aquasoil. It melts over time (< 6 months). I have dust problem now....sigh...


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

You mean to say that Aquasoil "Melts"....does gravel vacuuming not remove the debris


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

You would probrably have better luck posting this in the ADA section. Never heard of it melting in 6 months though. I also understand that you're not supposed to vacuum it or have an undergravel filter with it.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

The new batch of Aquasoil (end of 2006) granules are softer, more moisture and smaller than the 1st batch. I have the 1st batch (slightly grey) inside my new tank with chiller (26C), they didn't melt. But with my other tank which is fan-cooled, temperature 27-28C, some disintegrate and form powdery substance. 
I think ppl who use Aquasoil in tropical area should use Aquasoil powder form if they don't have enough carpet plant to cover.


----------

